# Creek Freak



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

20 inches of creek bronze!!!
One the most violent popper eats I’ve seen. Fish came out of a lay down next to fast water and absolutely destroyed my pop’r. I wade miles and miles of creek for fish like this and I’m always amazed by these trophy sized fish.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cats1967 (May 25, 2017)

That is a beast congrats.


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Cats1967 said:


> That is a beast congrats.


Thanks brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gotribe (May 5, 2006)

Wow, great fish. Did you weigh it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

gotribe said:


> Wow, great fish. Did you weigh it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, didn’t get a weight, I carry to much as it is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

What a beast...Congrats!!!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Was gonna go dove hunting in the morning but now I’m leaning more towards heading down to the creek behind the house for some top water action. We don’t catch many that size around here but just seeing it gets me pumped up!


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Was gonna go dove hunting in the morning but now I’m leaning more towards heading down to the creek behind the house for some top water action. We don’t catch many that size around here but just seeing it gets me pumped up!


Do it man, they are definitely looking up. Good luck if you go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice fish!! Even better photos man. How do you do that if you are solo? My fish pics are terrible so I quit taking them. I used to wade the creeks on the east side of the Columbus Metro area a lot. Fall was my favorite time for big fish. Very cool. A 20" smallie is a great fish anywhere.


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

sixtyminutes said:


> Nice fish!! Even better photos man. How do you do that if you are solo? My fish pics are terrible so I quit taking them. I used to wade the creeks on the east side of the Columbus Metro area a lot. Fall was my favorite time for big fish. Very cool. A 20" smallie is a great fish anywhere.


Thanks man, I use the selfie camera with the timer or you can video it and just grab a screen shot that you like. I also put the fish on a leash while I get situated so they aren’t stressed to much. 

I fish a few creeks over that way as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## fishinnut (Aug 1, 2006)

That's a beauty!! Nothing better than a topwater bite. Also, catching 10 ,11 inch fish, then all of a sudden a 20"er, boy that will pump you up, nice catch!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2019)

brandon got it


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

You da man!! Love the post title it says it all. About you and the fish.


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

3 dog Ed said:


> You da man!! Love the post title it says it all. About you and the fish.


Hahaha...definitely! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Congrats! As stated, a 20" fish ia a trophy anywhere but to catch in a creek or river makes it more special. Nice pics too.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

That one would eat the ones I catch in the local creek - great job!


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

sixtyminutes said:


> Nice fish!! Even better photos man. How do you do that if you are solo? My fish pics are terrible so I quit taking them. I used to wade the creeks on the east side of the Columbus Metro area a lot. Fall was my favorite time for big fish. Very cool. A 20" smallie is a great fish anywhere.


 Ain’t that the truth. I thought I was the only one that felt this way. I caught a 20 incher this year (think I caught the same one twice out of the same hole about a month apart) and another buddy I was with caught one at 20 about 3 weeks ago when I was with him. We took a bunch of pictures of both fish but felt like not a single one did them any justice. I have seen more big smallies this year personally than I’ve ever seen but the total number seems to be down compared to what I’m used to.


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Put some more miles in this weekend and was rewarded with another giant creek smallie, this is the biggest creek fish I’ve caught and the pics do not do her justice. Don’t mind the stupid look on my face.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

^biggest ever, eh? That’s saying something coming from you. Any guess as to length?


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

RiparianRanger said:


> ^biggest ever, eh? That’s saying something coming from you. Any guess as to length?


I got an unofficial measurement of 21 and 7/8. I left my board along the creek on Saturday and had to improvise. I’m being conservative. I’m really kicking myself for not being prepared. Didn’t have my phone holder or my leash so the pics were quick. Still in awe over her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

n-strut said:


> I got an unofficial measurement of 21 and 7/8. I left my board along the creek on Saturday and had to improvise. I’m being conservative. I’m really kicking myself for not being prepared. Didn’t have my phone holder or my leash so the pics were quick. Still in awe over her.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still better than the pics we see on here of the fish laying on bank covered in mud, leaves and sticks. Awesome fish sir and GOOD pics!!


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

WOW! Fish of a lifetime. The kind that make you smile for many years. Thank you for sharing Mr. Freak!


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

The big fish beat down continues. Another 20” freak and a 19.75” 
The 20” fish ate a Joshy 3.25 in sand shiner and I coaxed the 19.75” to eat a Topwater. Fish are starting to head to the deeper and slower sections of the creek. Get out and get em! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice Fish


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

The first pic looks like a mount Beautiful fish


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

DeathFromAbove said:


> The first pic looks like a mount Beautiful fish


Yeah, she was cold and wouldn’t straighten out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

Good job. The creeks sure slowed down for me. Not so
Much as a bite this weekend. The past two previous weeks were on fire.


----------

